# My For Sale Thread:  2x GTX 560 Ti, Asus M2N32 SLI Deluxe, I52500k and more!



## JoeSamo

*NOTE:  None of these items have ever been overclocked and everything is open to best offers!*

*Here is a link to the pictures I took today in album format which may be easier to view than down below, further below the pictures are displayed with small captions above each one*

http://imgur.com/a/afG1c

*For spec purposes here are the Newegg links to the items I'm selling*

Here is a link to the GTX 560 Ti's I own on newegg http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130610

Here is a link to the  M2N32 SLI Deluxe Motherboard on newegg 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131011

Here is a link to the I5 2500k http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115072

Here is a link to the GTS 8800 I have on newegg http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130325

Here is a link to the ram 4x 2gig http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227298


*Here is an shot of everything im selling*







Here is where the I52500k and the two GTX560ti's were/are housed, kept clean, kept cool, never overclocked. 





Here they are inside a little closer





*The motherboard has the updated bios so it can take some quad core CPU's.  In this thread http://www.overclock.net/t/366989/official-asus-m2n-sli-and-m2n32-sli-club the first poster has my username (joesamo86) listed as verified by cpu-z that I was able to get it to work properly so that part is set for you too.*

Close-up of the m2n32sli deluxe






One of the GTX560ti's 





The back of the same 560





My terrible shot of the ports of the 560





The other 560ti and the 8800 in the same pic





The back of the other 560ti and the 8800 same pic





Still have the box and most of the items that come with the GTX 560ti's (including both of the dvi to vga adapters and the mini hdmi adapters + MOST of the power cabling)






Here is a pictures of the I5 2500k in the box with original never used heatsink



















*Prices*

*I only accept Paypal unless you live near me and would like to pick it up and pay in cash*

*
1x 560ti =$110 sold both

i5 2500k = SOLD


M2N32 SLI Deluxe with 8gigs of ram (ram not sold seperatly) = $70 OBO

8800gts 512mb = $35 OBO *

*FREE shipping in USA otherwise buyer pays shipping*

*Note: I live in CT so if you live near and would rather pickup the items let me know we can figure something out*


*NOTE:  I have ALL the video cards registered and will DROP the registration upon purchase so that it can be transferred.  Here is a pic of the registered cards. *

560's





8800


----------



## voyagerfan99

If you could resize your pictures to a reasonable size (1280x1024 max) that would be great.


----------



## jonnyp11

not trying to be rude but you are asking almost retail for used parts


----------



## JoeSamo

I'm open to offers too   Just because you see a price there doesn't mean haggling isn't acceptable.  These items have never been overclocked btw.  And sorry about the size...just click on the link at the top of the post for the album view


----------



## voyagerfan99

JoeSamo said:


> And sorry about the size...just click on the link at the top of the post for the album view



My point being not all users have fast internet connections.


----------



## JoeSamo

voyagerfan99 said:


> my point being not all users have fast internet connections.



fixed!


----------



## voyagerfan99

Thanks  Good luck with your sales :good:


----------



## JoeSamo

jonnyp11 said:


> not trying to be rude but you are asking almost retail for used parts



In my defense retail for the gtx's are $254.99 on newegg and retail for the i5 is $219.99.

I'm not that close to retail considering my asking prices are $360 for two of the gtx's and $180 for the i5 (or 185$ for one of the gtx's).  They have NEVER been overclocked, always kept CLEAN dust free and work great till this day...I have warranties still active on them and I can drop ownership of them with EVGA so that the buyer can pick it up.

Thanks 
Joe


----------



## JoeSamo

voyagerfan99 said:


> Thanks  Good luck with your sales :good:



Thank you, sorry about that!  Didn't mean to have it so huge!


----------



## JoeSamo

changed everything to best offer rather than prices.  Make your offers!


----------



## wolfeking

You have to have a price listed by the rules, but OBO can be added.


----------



## JoeSamo

wolfeking said:


> You have to have a price listed by the rules, but OBO can be added.



God I hate my life lol  I just finished removing them all -.- when will I ever learn?


edit: fixed thanks for the info


----------



## Aastii

jonnyp11 said:


> not trying to be rude but you are asking almost retail for used parts



Please read the for sale section rules



> No threadjacking or thread crapping



Unless you are interested in buying, it is none of your concern what prices he is asking. It is up to potential buyers to research whether the prices are close to the going rate and are acceptable to them. If not, it is their choice to offer a lower price.

I appreciate Newegg links were posted, but if you think an item should be say 50% below retail as it is used and someone else thinks 10% is acceptable, that is up to them.

You may not be trying to be rude, but you are. Please think how would react if someone came to a thread where you are trying to make a sale and started saying to all potential buyers, "I don't think these prices are fair".



@OP, I have the same graphics card, only mine is the stock version and even then it is a beast. Drop any game onto it @1920x1080, except for BF3/MoHW, and it deals with it without breaking a sweat at max settings, and even those two can be played with full AA/AF with ultra/high settings across the board. Highly recommended to anyone potentially interested.

Good luck with the sale :good:


----------



## JoeSamo

Aastii said:


> Please read the for sale section rules
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you are interested in buying, it is none of your concern what prices he is asking. It is up to potential buyers to research whether the prices are close to the going rate and are acceptable to them. If not, it is their choice to offer a lower price.
> 
> I appreciate Newegg links were posted, but if you think an item should be say 50% below retail as it is used and someone else thinks 10% is acceptable, that is up to them.
> 
> You may not be trying to be rude, but you are. Please think how would react if someone came to a thread where you are trying to make a sale and started saying to all potential buyers, "I don't think these prices are fair".
> 
> 
> 
> @OP, I have the same graphics card, only mine is the stock version and even then it is a beast. Drop any game onto it @1920x1080, except for BF3/MoHW, and it deals with it without breaking a sweat at max settings, and even those two can be played with full AA/AF with ultra/high settings across the board. Highly recommended to anyone potentially interested.
> 
> Good luck with the sale :good:



THANK YOU :good:


----------



## JoeSamo

By the way just found the box to the other 560ti so they both come nice and neat


----------



## JoeSamo

edit of prices + bump


----------



## JoeSamo

sold i5 still have the rest.


----------



## JoeSamo

only one 560ti left

~Joe


----------



## JoeSamo

Just sold the last 560ti.  Only have the motherboard with 8 gigs left and the 8800 if anyone wants either,at this point, name your price.


----------

